# Bild aus PHP-seite speichern



## Gast (12. Mrz 2008)

Ich möchte eine php-seite aufrufen und dabei auch ein cookie mitschicken. Die php-seite erstellt dann ein jpg-bild, das ich gerne auf meinem computer speichern würde. Ist sowas möglich? und wenn ja wie?

Mfg


----------



## HoaX (13. Mrz 2008)

ja, indem du die entsprechenden http-aufrufe durchführst.

wenn du nicht alles von hand machen willst sei dir HTTPClient bzw htmlunit/httpunit ans herz gelegt


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2008)

Vielen dank, 
ich hab mir jetzt einen HTTPClient heruntergeladen. der sieht echt genial aus. Mal schauen was er kann.

Mfg


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2008)

ich hab es jetzt geschafft, die seite aufzurufen, aber ich bekomme als rückgabe eine Byte-Array. Ich hab jetzt keine Ahnung, wie ich daraus ein Bild mache :cry: 

Achja, ich habe diesen HTTPCLient:
http://www.innovation.ch/java/HTTPClient/


----------



## HoaX (13. Mrz 2008)

ich meinte eigentlich den http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x/index.html

die bytes die du hast sind wohl das bild, damit kannst du jetz machen was du willst, z.B. in eine datei speichern ...


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

das baspeichern der bytes bringt irgendwie nichts. 
Es sind ja fast alles Zahlen:

```
String s = "";
			for (int i = 0; i < ret.length; i++) {
				s += ret[i];
			}
			System.out.println(s);
```
ergibt:


```
=-1=-40=-1=-32=0=16=74=70=73=70=0=1=1=0=0=1=0=1=0=0=-1=-2=0=60=67=82=69=65=84=79=82=58=32=103=100=45=106=112=101=103=32=118=49=46=48=32=40=117=115=105=110=103=32=73=74=71=32=74=80=69=71=32=118=54=50=41=44=32=113=117=97=108=105=116=121=32=61=32=49=48=48=10=-1=-37=0=67=0=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=-1=-37=0=67=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=-1=-64=0=17=8=0=100=0=100=3=1=34=0=2=17=1=3=17=1=-1=-60=0=31=0=0=1=5=1=1=1=1=1=1=0=0=0=0=0=0=0=0=1=2=3=4=5=6=7=8=9=10=11=-1=-60=0=-75=16=0=2=1=3=3=2=4=3=5=5=4=4=0=0=1=125=1=2=3=0=4=17=5=18=33=49=65=6=19=81=97=7=34=113=20=50=-127=-111=-95=8=35=66=-79=-63=21=82=-47=-16=36=51=98=114=-126=9=10=22=23=24=25=26=37=38=39=40=41=42=52=53=54=55=56=57=58=67=68=69=70=71=72=73=74=83=84=85=86=87=88=89=90=99=100=101=102=103=104=105=106=115=116=117=118=119=120=121=122=-125=-124=-123=-122=-121=-120=-119=-118=-110=-109=-108=-107=-106=-105=-104=-103=-102=-94=-93=-92=-91=-90=-89=-88=-87=-86=-78=-77=-76=-75=-74=-73=-72=-71=-70=-62=-61=-60=-59=-58=-57=-56=-55=-54=-46=-45=-44=-43=-42=-41=-40=-39=-38=-31=-30=-29=-28=-27=-26=-25=-24=-23=-22=-15=-14=-13=-12=-11=-10=-9=-8=-7=-6=-1=-60=0=31=1=0=3=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=1=0=0=0=0=0=0=1=2=3=4=5=6=7=8=9=10=11=-1=-60=0=-75=17=0=2=1=2=4=4=3=4=7=5=4=4=0=1=2=119=0=1=2=3=17=4=5=33=49=6=18=65=81=7=97=113=19=34=50=-127=8=20=66=-111=-95=-79=-63=9=35=51=82=-16=21=98=114=-47=10=22=36=52=-31=37=-15=23=24=25=26=38=39=40=41=42=53=54=55=56=57=58=67=68=69=70=71=72=73=74=83=84=85=86=87=88=89=90=99=100=101=102=103=104=105=106=115=116=117=118=119=120=121=122=-126=-125=-124=-123=-122=-121=-120=-119=-118=-110=-109=-108=-107=-106=-105=-104=-103=-102=-94=-93=-92=-91=-90=-89=-88=-87=-86=-78=-77=-76=-75=-74=-73=-72=-71=-70=-62=-61=-60=-59=-58=-57=-56=-55=-54=-46=-45=-44=-43=-42=-41=-40=-39=-38=-30=-29=-28=-27=-26=-25=-24=-23=-22=-14=-13=-12=-11=-10=-9=-8=-7=-6=-1=-38=0=12=3=1=0=2=17=3=17=0=63=0=-3=91=-1=0=-126=127=127=-63=6=-65=-32=-97=-33=19=-1=0=-32=-101=127=-80=47=-114=-68=49=-16=-17=-61=-1=0=9=60=109=-15=75=-10=96=-8=29=-15=-33=-29=39=-116=109=-66=2=-2=-58=127=-76=-49=-118=-66=43=124=76=-8=-59=-16=27=-32=-10=-79=-30=93=83=89=-15=15=-4=20=7=-10=94=-3=-79=117=127=4=120=127=77=-43=-12=-83=71=84=-16=-49=-128=62=12=-34=124=48=-8=123=-92=-22=62=46=-15=101=-13=-8=90=-18=-25=82=-74=-106=-61=-41=-2=34=-2=-63=-34=14=-3=-108=-12=120=60=87=-15=39=-2=8=-115=-1=0=4=-64=-1=0=-126=-124=124=50=-80=-1=0=-124=-117=94=-8=-123=-30=-65=-40=91=-10=37=-8=19=-16=19=-10=-114=-16=47=-121=52=-81=2=120=-69=95=-122=-61=-63=-97=-79=79=-57=-19=71=-30=-25=-121=-2=63=-3=-101=-60=30=20=-48=-12=-87=117=111=4=-2=-38=-34=28=-8=-89=-30=123=-81=-119=-42=58=7=-127=-65=102=-115=122=-9=-64=23=26=-81=-113=-1=0=79=-1=0=-32=-109=-65=-14=-117=47=-8=38=-97=-3=-104=7=-20=111=-1=0=-84=-21=-16=-26=-66=-1=0=-96=15=-60=31=-123=-65=6=127=-32=-34=-97=-116=30=59=-48=-66=16=-8=79=-10=87=-1=0=-126=96=105=31=30=-68=69=-3=-89=-3=-97=-5=50=124=82=-3=-112=-66=1=-4=14=-3=-84=109=-1=0=-78=52=125=67=-60=-9=95=-37=-65=-78=-113=-58=-65=-123=95=15=-1=0=104=-33=11=-7=-66=12=-45=46=126=32=105=-97=-16=-109=124=48=-46=63=-74=-2=27=75=-89=-4=72=-47=-66=-33=-32=93=95=74=-15=13=-17=-41=-1=0=-16=-23=-33=-8=37=-105=-3=35=79=-10=0=-1=0=-60=55=-3=-99=127=-7=-36=-41=-41=-1=0=20=-66=19=-4=44=-8=-29=-32=77=119=-31=111=-58=-65=-122=-97=15=-2=48=124=50=-15=71=-10=103=-4=36=-33=14=-66=41=120=55=-61=-97=16=60=9=-30=47=-20=77=99=79=-15=22=-115=-3=-69=-31=31=22=105=-70=-65=-121=-11=127=-20=-113=16=105=26=86=-69=-90=127=104=105=-9=31=96=-42=52=-51=63=83=-75=-14=-81=108=-83=-89=-117=-26=11=111=-40=95=-62=-66=2=-16=-82=-77=-31=95=-39=-105=-29=-41=-19=63=-5=37=-37=107=-98=32=-16=-50=-92=-55=-16=-65=-30=-114=-99=-15=123=-62=-66=19=-16=-81=-124=-76=-17=22=105=-38=31=-62=79=-125=127=6=127=109=31=8=-2=-43=63=-77=-25=-20=-29=-16=126=-62=63=21=66=44=-68=5=-5=56=124=34=-8=75=-89=105=122=119=-125=-68=3=-31=93=30=77=55=-63=62=18=-45=60=48=-128=31=0=126=-36=63=-16=76=-97=-8=38=-33=-121=52=-17=-39=95=71=-8=97=-1=0=4=-7=-3=-120=52=47=-115=62=61=-3=-73=-1=0=102=-97=9=-4=54=-46=-12=111=-39=67=-32=54=-105=-89=120=-45=-62=-74=126=42=-68=-15=-41=-19=115=-31=-97=22=88=-51=-32=24=60=3=-30=63=15=-38=-2=-64=62=11=-3=-83=-68=99=109=-93=124=78=-118=-13=78=-125=-59=94=19=-16=-49=-120=126=20=-37=47=-19=45=-96=-4=11=-68=-75=-7=-125=-2=10=99=-5=11=-1=0=-63=50=-75=93=99=-31=-33=-20=109=-5=60=-1=0=-63=54=127=100=11=-33=-38=-1=0=-58=127=16=63=103=95=17=120=87=74=-16=-17=-63=127=-122=31=-77=-105=-127=47=-68=9=-15=55=-57=127=18=-76=-1=0=-119=-97=14=-66=34=-4=107=-16=47=-128=-27=-15=47=-122=63=-31=108=126=-60=-65=1=63=-32=-93=62=49=-16=-113=-117=-68=41=-32=95=-119=-70=-57=-63=125=99=-10=114=-97=-30=-97=-126=32=-16=103=-19=127=101=-5=15=-38=-4=70=-5=-1=0=-10=-95=-8=57=-1=0=5=53=-72=-8=89=-31=63=-120=-34=28=-43=127=100=15=-38=-57=-10=-115=-3=-99=-65=104=15=-123=-97=-76=39=-64=-113=12=-8=43=-64=-1=0=19=-1=0=97=95=-79=104=-2=14=-16=-25=-60=-17=9=-2=-48=-66=3=-77=-42=126=36=124=105=-3=-69=60=11=-15=27=-30=7=-19=49=-16=23=-57=-2=53=-3=-106=124=0=-66=63=-79=-8=59=-32=79=-125=-1=0=-16=-72=-4=71=-15=-66=-13=-57=99=-58=126=4=-16=29=-50=-119=-7=65=-5=126=-2=-35=30=21=-48=-2=33=126=-61=-65=-16=82=13=7=-32=47=-19=63=-16=55=87=-125=-10=-33=-44=-65=101=31=-116=-42=62=61=-8=93=-89=124=79=-44=124=29=-16=-49=-10=12=-8=-103=-15=-102=-49=-10=-96=-3=-90=-75=45=83=-10=102=-15=119=-19=91=-16=-70=-45=-61=-1=0=-77=111=-20=-35=-30=111=-8=43=87=-20=-29=31=-62=-37=-69=-49=12=-4=66=-8=-67=-31=95=-38=43=-30=-33=-19=97=-32=-5=125=127=72=-3=-118=62=14=-8=-21=77=0=-3=-98=-8=79=-1=0=4=123=-1=0=-126=118=-8=67=-31=103=-61=79=9=-4=82=-3=-122=63=96=15=-116=31=19=124=47=-16=-1=0=-63=-66=29=-8=-117=-15=111=-2=24=35=-10=93=-8=127=-1=0=11=71=-57=122=39=-121=52=-35=55=-59=-33=17=127=-31=2=-16=-17=-61=-5=-97=15=-8=39=-2=19=111=16=91=106=30=38=-1=0=-124=71=66=-71=-72=-47=-4=55=-3=-89=-3=-115=-90=79=45=-107=-108=18=55=-96=127=-61=-89=127=-32=-106=95=-12=-115=63=-40=3=-1=0=16=-33=-10=117=-1=0=-25=115=71=-4=61=-117=-2=9=101=-1=0=73=44=-3=-128=63=-15=50=63=103=95=-2=120=-44=127=-61=-47=-1=0=97=61=99=-2=73=63=-57=63=-8=106=-113=-77=127=-56=127=-2=24=99=-31=-105=-58=47=-37=-17=-2=16=79=59=-2=65=95=-16=-76=127=-31=-118=126=31=124=123=-1=0=-123=79=-1=0=9=63=-107=-87=127=-62=19=-1=0=11=47=-2=17=79=-8=78=-1=0=-31=30=-15=119=-4=33=-65=-37=-65=-16=-122=-8=-81=-5=28=0=-1=0=-121=78=-1=0=-63=44=-65=-23=26=127=-80=7=-2=33=-65=-20=-21=-1=0=-50=-26=-66=32=-8=69=-1=0=4=-55=-1=0=-126=109=-21=-33=-74=-41=-19=111=-93=-8=55=-2=9=-13=-5=16=120=-81=-32=119=-125=-4=63=-16=107=-62=127=19=-12=-65=21=-2=-54=31=1=-122=-99=-16=-109=-10=-62=-74=-16=62=-113=-29=-83=83=-61=63=8=108=117=-33=0=-21=-6=-26=-79=-31=-1=0=-120=-65=-78=-25=-60=-49=-39=-37=-58=63=21=52=109=22=47=-123=-65=3=62=23=120=-85=70=-16=103=-120=126=23=-37=124=106=-8=-29=-5=66=-2=-40=55=-97=3=-2=-65=-71=-1=0=-126=-112=105=-34=35=-15=86=-115=-32=-17=-128=-1=0=-79=23=-4=20=127=-10=-125=-43=-17=-68=63=-30=111=19=107=-41=-106=-33=-78=47=-118=-65=100=-65=10=-8=47=78=-16=-18=-93=-31=61=46=-38=-37=89=-15=-41=-4=20=-113=89=-3=-120=-4=19=-30=31=16=120=-90=-25=-59=102=95=12=-8=79=-31=-73=-120=124=121=-30=-87=-12=-17=12=-8=-77=88=-43=-76=109=31=72=-46=22=-6=-21=-30=15=-114=31=-75=-33=-19=1=-5=38=-8=-18=-5=-10=-100=-48=63=97=95=-120=31=-77=23=-63=47=-118=-97=16=29=-65=108=95=19=-2=-35=63=-76=-121=-20=-127=-16=-93=-10=113=-101=-30=-17=-59=77=31=-10=88=-3=-101=63=103=-49=-38=19=-58=127=26=127=103=15=-115=-97=-16=80=111=-115=-65=13=-1=0=-31=2=-45=62=8=-8=19=-10=115=-117=-64=-98=8=-3=-100=116=-65=-126=122=-91=-81=-57=43=-17=-114=-97=28=-68=121=-16=-25=76=-8=69=-82=-8=-61=88=0=-5=-1=0=-2=29=59=-1=0=4=-78=-1=0=-92=105=-2=-64=31=-8=-122=-1=0=-77=-81=-1=0=59=-102=-16=15=-120=-65=-80=-113=-4=18=-53=65=-15=-36=31=4=-66=24=-1=0=-63=42=-1=0=96=15=-118=95=30=-75=63=-121=-2=34=-8=-123=15=-124=91=-10=82=-3=-99=124=47=-32=79=-121=126=28=-121=71=-15=116=31=15=124=97=-5=66=124=69=-73=-8=69=-30=-101=-33=-123=63=15=-2=43=124=77=-16=-77=124=40=-16=37=-41=-121=-4=13=-15=55=-30=-97=-116=-75=-120=-68=121=-30=-81=-121=31=7=126=32=120=23=-32=87=-57=-17=17=124=48=-8=127=-29=95=-4=22=-73=-30=-35=-97=-123=116=-3=83=-31=55=-60=-1=0=-8=37=6=-79=115=-89=120=-126=-42=63=19=105=-97=-79=-25=-19=23=-5=67=-1=0=-63=103=62=62=-21=-48=107=-6=118=-85=-31=31=-122=-98=2=-16=39=-20=-113=-5=61=124=9=-3=-117=100=-46=124=65=-15=127=-10=-125=-15=23=-63=-113=-126=-2=23=-8=-73=-15=-121=-10=-107=-8=103=-16=107=66=-15=-89=-60=95=12=120=27=87=-44=-81=124=109=-15=23=-64=58=93=-25=1=-5=43=120=-5=-2=10=-95=63=-123=126=34=-24=-74=62=0=-3=-89=-4=67=-92=120=-1=0=-29=7=-117=-66=39=124=122=-8=-11=-5=61=127=-63=59=62=11=126=-54=-65=27=-4=71=-15=-105=-30=94=-99=-31=-33=-118=58=-65=-121=-2=7=-8=-9=-2=11=49=-1=0=5=19=-16=87=-115=-68=115=-16=127=-32=93=-74=-69=-32=-81=-39=27=-31=-89=-60=127=-114=95=-16=76=109=66=11=-81=-39=-85=-32=-122=-117=-16=119=-31=-13=120=103=87=-16=55=-122=60=119=-32=-80=15=-32=-117=-2=11=-117=-32=-81=-40=-37=-31=103=-19=-11=-15=11=-32=-1=0=-20=117=101=-1=0=36=-105=-2=18=-49=5=126=-44=-2=32=-47=124=1=125=-16=-105=-31=103=-120=-1=0=108=-97=-8=93=31=22=-68=75=-15=-62=-53=-10=127=-8=73=125=-30=63=17=-1=0=-62=-84=-3=-97=-2=22=127=-62=71=-31=-113=-128=-65=10=124=1=103=55=-40=124=57=-31=-49=-124=-79=90=91=-8=-113=-30=-41=-49=-15=-41=-30=-103=93=7=-4=23=-85=-10=34=-8=-53=-5=16=-1=0=-63=66=-4=115=-89=124=115=-42=124=63=-82=120=-37=-10=-100=-16=-1=0=-4=53=-27=-27=-26=-115=-15=94=15=-115=26=-116=-102=-113=-59=-17=31=124=65=-46=-4=117=123=-30=-49=29=105=127=-78=-65=-20=97=-31=105=-68=65=-30=31=-118=-34=10=-8=-125=-30=-69=109=7=-63=95=-77=-25=-125=-68=43=-31=111=10=-21=-2=25=-16=-19=-116=-70=-83=-50=-101=125=125=33=64=31=-24=-71=-1=0=4=-92=-3=-95=-65=109=52=-1=0=-126=101=126=-64=63=14=-4=51=-5=4=-4=64=-15=87=-117=108=-1=0=100=15=-39=-13=79=-16=79=-58=-65=-118=95=20=-65=102=47=-39=-9=-10=78=-41=60=9=-89=124=48=-16=-35=-41=-127=-75=61=119=85=-8=109=-5=71=-2=-38=63=-75=110=-117=-10=-49=-123=-106=-6=54=-113=-90=107=-74=-33=-78=126=-93=-84=120=-5=-30=75=105=-6=-73=-117=62=22=-2=-50=126=18=-15=86=-71=-89=-4=40=-3=31=-16=-97=-113=-65=-32=-92=-105=-98=42=-16=-51=-97=-114=-65=101=15=-40=-125=-61=-98=9=-70=-15=6=-115=109=-29=31=16=-8=79=-2=10=13=-15=-25=-58=-98=42=-48=-68=43=62=-93=109=23=-120=117=-97=12=-8=59=88=-1=0=-126=100=-8=11=72=-15=103=-120=52=-67=33=-81=47=-76=111=12=-22=-98=58=-16=94=-99=-82=-22=48=91=105=119=-34=44=-16=-27=-75=-44=-70=-59=-97=-27=7=-4=17=103=-29=-89=-19=-11=-5=86=127=-63=42=63=97=61=95=-32=-89=-123=-65=100=15=-39=-93=-31=-105=-125=-1=0=103=-1=0=10=124=29=-16=-49=-59=-81=-118=90=-33=-58=-113=-38=-17=-57=126=58=-1=0=-122=94=-110=-5=-10=101=-42=109=117=-33=-39=-101=-62=122=71=-20=91=-31=-1=0=-122=63=-16=-99=120=-125=-31=-90=-85=-29=-35=51=-58=26=127=-19=115=-15=103=-2=17=125=30=-57=79=-16=-123=-41=-61=-33=17=94=-8=-62=-25=-59=-98=0=-3=63=-1=0=-122=103=-3=-76=-4=109=-1=0=19=95=-118=95=-16=82=-113=-120=31=15=-4=65=111=-1=0=18=-5=61=27=-10=41=-3=-104=-1=0=102=47=-125=-1=0=11=46=116=120=-65=-46=109=-11=61=127=-61=63=-74=47=-126=63=-32=-94=95=19=111=-66=32=77=123=119=-88=90=-22=-70=-18=-123=-15=-81=-62=-2=4=-71=-16=-27=-105=-123=116=-3=51=-31=110=-119=-30=13=51=-60=-2=44=-15=-80=1=-1=0=10=-25=-2=10=-101=-1=0=71=-111=-5=0=127=-30=-76=-1=0=104=-81=-2=-101=21=120=7=-113=-2=25=120=-33=-10=95=-8=89=-32=-81=23=126=-40=-65=-16=94=-65=-38=3=-31=39=-38=-1=0=-31=28=-16=86=-69=-15=75=-57=-2=30=-1=0=-126=71=-2=-50=-1=0=11=60=97=-15=78=-29=-61=-105=-70=-98=-89=101=-32=-83=63=-30=-105=-20=53=-30=15=-8=71=-1=0=-31=32=-1=0=-124=127=-60=-2=34=-16=-25=-128=47=62=34=-8=-29=-60=122=87=-121=52=-37=-40=46=60=71=-30=111=-20=77=67=93=-101=-25=-1=0=-119=127=-78=-17=-20=-49=-95=-1=0=102=-2=-55=31=8=127=-31=-96=63=-32=-90=31=-76=-41=-122=-1=0=-31=83=-8=35=-29=119=-61=-33=-38=-29=-10=-26=-3=-95=63=108=63=-127=63=5=-68=57=-30=-65=-8=67=109=31=-10=-82=-1=0=-126=-121=-2=-52=95=25=127=106=63=15=-2=-52=-66=32=-1=0=-124=127=69=-15=5=-65=-19=23=-16=-69=-10=109=-76=-16=23=-126=126=41=-2=-48=126=49=-16=-78=-22=-33=-78=111=-125=-68=3=-94=-4=59=-15=111=-58=-49=-128=62=-63=-5=60=127=-63=29=-2=13=126=-62=-102=112=-8=-51=-5=22=120=63=-32=-1=0=-126=-65=109=9=60=65=-15=115=-58=-97=16=-68=102=-98=15=-97=-31=-73=-63=-81=-113=-38=119=-57=79=21=120=95=-57=31=20=-65=101=-5=-17=9=104=-1=0=-16=-79=117=127=-39=-29=-10=96=-125=87=-16=39=-128=-12=-17=-39=126=-57=-31=-53=-8=-25=-59=95=-78=20=-2=0=-16=95=-119=-28=79=-38=47=78=-41=127=105=-17=-121=-97=-75=88=7=-113=-1=0=-62=67=-1=0=4=-60=-15=71=-4=78=124=59=-5=87=127=-63=79=-1=0=108=-53=-37=-65=-33=120=-41=-29=95=-20=83=-5=77=-1=0=-63=101=-65=105=-17=-123=-102=-97=-114=-18=63=-46=-68=71=105=-81=-22=-65=-16=76=111=19=-21=127=-78=47=-63=-1=0=-120=23=-77=92=65=-30=-51=87=-32=47=-61=-81=12=-4=37=-47=-2=31=-8=115=-59=62=21=-71=-16=-113=-63=-1=0=1=-4=50=-15=7=-128=116=-7=127=8=127=107=79=-121=127=-79=127=-63=31=10=-2=-45=35=-32=127=-4=18=127=-60=31=-76=63=-119=63=106=-65=-8=40=-1=0=-20=-109=-16=-5=-10=40=-8=-99=-5=84=104=127=10=117=-1=0=-119=-102=-17=-19=-25=-29=93=59=-32=119=-58=-81=20=124=39=-3=-85=-4=105=-5=116=-4=71=-76=-1=0=-126=-114=-4=30=-8=63=-15=-25=94=-16=125=-18=-83=-29=-1=0=-39=-69=-29=-25=-64=127=14=-65=-59=-113=-121=-66=41=-8=-97=-15=39=78=-3=-81=-76=63=-125=127=-73=-97=-62=125=87=-10=121=-2=-33=62=4=124=107=-16=-81=-19=7=-16=-49=75=-8=-101=-31=45=63=-60=26=29=-76=-2=32=-15=-1=0=-127=-68=75=-31=95=22=90=-23=-42=-66=42=-16=31=-60=-49=-124=63=16=-68=83=-16=-117=-30=-1=0=-61=111=19=29=11=85=-15=15=-123=-75=15=16=124=52=-8=-83=-32=111=25=-8=11=89=-41=60=15=-30=-113=24=-4=61=-15=22=-93=-31=-53=-99=123=-31=-25=-115=-68=105=-32=-99=75=64=-15=86=-81=-4=-79=127=-63=124=-65=-29=19=62=54=104=-33=-76=-124=-33=47=-63=-10=-8=-127=-5=50=-2=-33=-98=62=-47=-12=79=-8=-85=-68=119=-31=-81=17=-2=-51=-1=0=23=126=9=126=-59=-65=-76=-73=-19=9=-16=123=-62=94=62=-13=126=25=88=126=-41=-2=29=-78=-8=-29=-1=0=4=-112=-42=63=100=43=-49=19=73=115=-16=-78=-33=71=-3=-103=63=106=95=4=124=81=-80=-45=-66=15=-2=-48=-33=-76=-73=-63=-97=-37=-128=3=-19=-1=0=-40=-65=-2=9=-115=-15=11=-10=109=-16=-81=-62=15=-121=-38=-57=-4=19=27=-2=9=65=-31=125=95=-64=-34=31=-67=-8=55=-86=126=-40=-97=2=63=105=-81=-119=-97=14=-65=109=13=55=-32=-42=-75=-89=107=31=11=-81=-68=125=-91=-4=81=-16=47=-4=19=55=-31=95=-60=-99=91=-10=-97=127=-127=58=-52=-74=62=63=-8=-95=-32=-17=-114=95=2=-25=-8=-75=-15=90=95=20=-8=-41=-61=-41=-65=1=-12=-113=25=89=-8=119=-63=93=7=-4=59=95=-2=11=37=-31=-1=0=-8=-108=124=39=-1=0=-126=-15=-1=0=-62=-92=-8=127=105=-1=0=32=15=-121=-65=-16=-17=125=11=-10=-120=-1=0=-124=127=-19=31=-23=90=-81=-4=94=47=-37=91=-10=-77=-3=-88=63=105=-81=24=127=106=-21=83=106=90=-33=-4=92=-65=-114=-98=56=-1=0=-124=127=-5=75=-2=17=111=6=-1=0=-62=51=-16=-1=0=68=-16=-89=-125=-4=63=-5=-3=69=0=127=56=48=124=41=-3=-81=-2=18=120=19=-62=62=41=-1=0=-126=-91=120=59=-10=-1=0=-3=-82=60=91=-1=0=22=-21=-62=62=37=-8=-13=-1=0=4=-58=-3=-67=127=104=15=-20=127=3=-38=-22=58=-57=-121=124=47=-30=-33=17=120=-41=-10=43=-3=-116=124=11=-1=0=4=-73=-15=108=95=15=-12=-1=0=22=-8=-78=-9=-57=-2=28=-97=-32=-41=-64=-113=-37=-9=-10=-114=-125=-64=-97=-16=-97=105=127=20=-2=34=-1=0=-62=37=-16=-89=-31=101=-90=-73=-12=7=-64=-65=-124=31=-16=64=31=-122=127=11=60=83=-15=-81=-32=87=-64=111=-40=2=-34=-53=-2=9=-1=0=-16=-1=0=68=-8=-91=-15=75=-60=-38=39=-64=-113=-121=-34=48=-3=-87=-1=0=101=91=95=-125=-2=28=-43=-4=89=-89=-21=-65=29=52=109=79=-63=-102=-9=-19=117=-16=-17=-10=-128=-16=108=63=12=60=75=-88=106=-6=103=-59=-67=42=-53=-10=-114=79=-120=-66=7=-15=77=-81=-120=52=-7=-66=38=-24=-102=-19=-76=31=-73=-43=-7=65=-5=93=-2=-49=95=0=-65=-32=-96=-33=-75=7=-64=-113=-126=-66=58=-8=29=-16=127=-29=63=-122=-1=0=99=-1=0=16=107=-65=24=-66=51=-4=87=-15=-9=-61=79=5=-4=91=-125=-31=63=-118=-68=65=-31=-1=0=4=91=120=63=-10=61=-78=-47=-66=35=104=-70=-65=-61=-69=-65=16=126=-44=-65=14=-4=101=121=-15=59=-29=38=-107=-86=105=95=19=117=31=-124=127=6=-66=27=-4=47=-15=-91=-9=-61=127=-123=-97=25=62=61=126=-61=-65=-75=71=-62=-48=12=15=-39=99=-31=111=-19=29=-5=73=-2=-53=31=-79=71=-124=-1=0=105=-67=11=-30=7=-61=-65=6=124=29=-1=0=-122=57=-8=-21=-30=-19=63=-29=126=-89=117=-30=127=-38=19=-10=-123=-42=62=29=-4=58=-67=-8=-41=-16=-21=-31=-65=-58=107=-87=-11=13=59=-57=94=17=-8=-127=-5=50=124=122=111=-39=71=-60=-33=22=-1=0=104=63=16=-36=-4=59=-15=-33=-19=79=-5=76=126=-51=127=-76=46=-115=-30=127=-40=-5=-32=87=-20=-27=-15=19=-61=-70=87=-113=-1=0=95=-85=-15=7=-10=64=-3=-104=60=119=-16=87=-61=-98=58=-3=-119=62=15=-2=-43=-1=0=-76=7=-20=-7=-15=55=-10=78=-8=-127=-29=-33=-117=126=10=-16=94=-81=-84=-24=-1=0=-75=-121=-64=-97=28=-2=-55=-33=31=62=41=-4=73=-79=-1=0=-126=123=120=107=91=127=-38=91=77=-8=-105=-15=-125=72=-3=-97=-2=16=124=31=-8=7=55=-20=-59=-30=-97=-127=95=1=126=54=-2=-57=-97=18=108=-4=99=-16=-121=-29=-90=-71=105=-30=8=-20=-66=34=124=26=-3=-88=60=123=-17=-1=0=20=-65=107=-97=-38=59=-10=36=-16=38=-69=-29=63=-37=39=-62=31=-77=-1=0=-58=31=9=89=127=102=120=87=-31=87=-120=63=101=95=30=-35=124=50=-3=-93=-65=106=-81=-115=-98=43=-42=52=-5=-81=13=-4=18=-8=47=-5=13=126=-47=-70=-65=-4=34=95=-16=-80=63=-31=18=-1=0=-124=-22=77=3=-64=-34=14=-1=0=-126=-127=124=112=-8=-69=-15=-106=-21=-31=-112=-97=-31=103=-62=-117=-33=22=-4=70=-80=-8=83=-32=-80=15=-31=15=-2=15=86=-1=0=-108=-90=-4=3=-1=0=-77=0=-8=89=-1=0=-83=21=-5=85=81=95=48=127=-63=-43=-65=22=62=50=-4=97=-1=0=-126=-110=120=31=-60=-97=28=62=15=120=-125=-10=125=-15=78=-105=-5=48=120=107=-61=58=15=-63=127=22=104=-112=55=-118=-68=17=-16=-9=76=-8=-13=-5=68=79=-32=43=-97=19=124=81=-16=-65=-116=-68=119=-16=111=-29=127=-120=62=33=120=110=-6=-53=-30=-58=-77=-30=-49=-128=126=35=-44=-2=25=-4=47=-44=124=123=115=-5=46=106=58=-49=-117=62=43=126=-49=-65=19=124=109=-30=98=-128=63=-73=-49=-8=34=-121=-19=21=-5=18=-2=-53=95=-16=71=-17=-40=-77=-31=-81=-122=-66=51=120=-125=-59=62=36=-16=119=-63=-1=0=-123=-6=-49=-60=31=-125=58=127=-124=60=113=-15=67=-10=-86=-46=62=50=-2=-43=118=94=58=-3=-90=-75=111=9=-23=95=-78=-1=0=-62=-49=-121=55=-97=-76=30=-67=-31=-3=122=75=-49=-117=-1=0=19=62=10=92=-24=31=8=-11=-56=60=101=-5=40=-8=6=-21=-10=-126=-48=-68=77=-29=-49=-125=122=6=-75=-15=-118=-17=-11=127=83=-45=-1=0=107=31=-115=58=-57=-59=47=12=-36=-22=127=-16=-57=31=9=109=127=-76=60=59=-16=-57=-30=63=-61=-83=119=-31=-73=-59=63=-38=-57=-59=-6=-58=-119=-29=-67=9=87=-30=44=-2=31=-8=-113=-16=-73=-30=-113=-20=-53=-16=91=-31=-2=-83=-94=-8=67=-59=-106=-34=29=-16=-114=-77=-93=126=-45=94=59=-8=-93=-16=-37=-29=15=-124=124=89=-30=105=-1=0=100=15=-117=95=14=60=65=-16=-57=86=-4=33=-3=-122=63=99=111=-39=-29=-59=31=6=-65=-32=-106=30=45=-3=-92=-4=29=-30=8=60=19=121=-1=0=4=-96=-3=-124=53=-113=-39=-97=-10=-90=-16=-9=-59=63=-117=127=7=62=50=-4=11=-3=-95=-18=-89=-15=15=-127=62=45=124=26=-41=127=110=-113=2=120=-21=-31=-65=-19=7=-31=-113=15=-2=-44=-14=127=-63=65=-2=14=-8=19=-10=73=-3=-110=44=126=56=120=-113=-31=38=-75=7=-61=95=-116=126=15=-8=111=-16=-117=-31=-59=-73=-126=-4=39=-90=120=-53=-10=123=-30=47=-121=127=-32=-96=-97=8=124=119=7=-113=126=11=124=69=-8=127=-5=89=124=18=-65=-8=-127=-30=47=24=-4=78=-3=-99=-66=53=120=71=-61=31=13=127=104=-19=11=-64=-102=-90=-113=-30=-21=-58=-16=47=-20=-121=-5=65=124=56=-97=-31=-81=-63=43=-1=0=-8=67=-75=59=95=0=105=-65=10=62=20=-2=-43=127=9=38=-42=60=111=117=117=-29=104=-2=46=-2=-34=-66=14=-45=53=-113=15=-21=-34=3=0=-6=-1=0=-31=111=-62=-33=2=124=23=-16=38=-123=-16=-37=-31=-74=-123=-1=0=8=-1=0=-124=-68=63=-3=-89=61=-75=-76=-6=-98=-79=-30=13=99=85=-42=60=65=-84=106=30=38=-15=103=-117=-68=93=-30=-49=19=106=26=-57=-117=124=119=-15=3=-57=126=45=-42=53=-49=27=124=69=-8=-117=-29=109=115=-60=30=59=-8=-115=-29=-65=16=120=-117=-57=62=57=-15=23=-120=60=91=-30=13=103=89=-66=-12=10=-7=3=-63=95=-73=23=-64=-97=16=125=-113=79=-8=-121=39=-60=15=-39=-109=-59=-73=127=16=60=1=-16=106=15=8=-2=-42=95=13=124=99=-5=59=-1=0=-62=65=-15=-37=-30=63=-4=36=-112=120=119=-32=-113=-62=31=-120=-65=17=116=-67=43=-32=-105=-19=65=-15=2=109=79=-63=-2=38=-45=45=-33=-10=75=-8=-91=-15=-29=-63=-34=32=-2=-51=-76=-41=124=29=-30=-33=19=120=75=-60=-66=17=-15=23=-120=62=32=-8=17=-5=62=124=76=-3=-75=60=43=-91=-4=66=-3=-89=63=110=-113=-37=127=70=-15=39=-123=-66=48=120=-1=0=88=-8=-41=-5=12=-4=33=-8=-99=-16=-9=-10=84=-16=-81=-20=-37=-15=51=86=-45=-68=83=123=-95=126=-55=-2=51=-8=-79=-5=44=124=36=-8=39=-5=97=-4=66=-16=-1=0=-64=47=1=-4=83=-16=76=-66=20=-8=-119=119=-5=74=39=-61=-33=-38=-33=78=-48=-2=21=-2=-41=126=29=-46=117=-1=0=-125=127=21=62=29=-39=-52=1=-12=-1=0=-4=-111=47=-8=40=-17=-3=3=-2=31=-2=-35=127=-77=-1=0=-3=-118=-34=14=-45=63=106=127=-40=-1=0=84=-1=0=-74=-102=47=-60=-97=-38=3=-10=-93=-3=-103=126=47=127=-44=23=-30=46=-103=-16=39=-2=9=-99=-1=0=53=27=-31=-1=0=-126=-65=-30=-55=126=48=-1=0=-63=126=52=-33=-128=95=-74=-41=-19=65=-5=14=-1=0=-63=48=127=104=-49=-117=126=31=-8=53=-5=46=120=107=-61=-1=0=22=127=-32=-95=-33=-73=103=-58=11=-97=30=-8=47=-32=-97=-118=-66=2=-4=51=-16=-105=-121=-11=-65=-39=123=-10=70=-15=86=-115=-15=123=-29=116=119=63=5=-101=-61=-1=0=23=63=105=111=-116=122=-25=-62=-81=19=120=58=-33=-61=62=63=-8=-123=54=-94=60=39=125=13=-89=-127=-12=59=-125=-82=107=127=111=-2=-35=-1=0=-16=76=111=-39=-98=-61=-10=88=-8=-61=-15=102=13=39=-30=7=-58=-97=-120=31=-77=127=-61=-1=0=-120=63=-76=95=-63=-65=6=-2=-35=-1=0=-74=-65=-19=9=-5=80=-2=-53=23=95=20=-2=23=124=58=-15=-122=-91=-94=-40=-4=97=-8=105=-5=123=-2=-48=-65=18=-65=102=91=15=-121=-2=49=-47=110=-68=69=-16=-45=-30=15=-60=79=23=105=-66=16=-15=31=-61=95=-121=94=57=-15=-121=-116=-66=29=124=93=-8=43=-15=3=73=-16=-33=-59=-97=7=126=80=127=-63=26=111=63=-32=-98=-97=-76=-121=-4=22=-13=-10=-21=-8=-37=-5=30=126=-50=-33=7=-1=0=101=-49=-121=127=7=-1=0=102=15=-39=-34=63=-125=63=8=-68=73=-5=62=-8=7=-31=-1=0=-60=-49=-114=58=-113=-60=27=79=19=23=-1=0=-126=-127=126=-50=94=21=-15=62=-125=-96=124=73=-3=-107=62=15=-21=-97=2=124=83=-32=-17=-121=-9=-2=12=-8=73=-96=104=126=21=-8=-9=-16=-9=-29=-1=0=-62=-81=-115=-97=27=-95=-16=-1=0=-60=79=27=-23=-34=21=96=15=-22=-9=-32=-89=-19=11=-16=11=-10=-108=-16=-82=-95=-29=-81=-39=-49=-29=-113=-63=-1=0=-113=-34=9=-46=124=65=117=-31=61=83=-58=63=5=62=37=-8=47=-30=-89=-123=116=-33=21=88=-23=-38=86=-79=125=-31=-99=67=-60=62=5=-42=-75=-19=34=-49=-60=22=122=70=-69=-95=-22=-105=90=53=-59=-28=122=-115=-66=-99=-84=-23=87=-45=91=37=-74=-93=103=44=-34=-63=95=0=126=-55=127=-15=79=126=-45=31=-16=81=-113=-121=112=127=-60=-117=76=-46=-1=0=104=15=-122=-97=17=-12=-49=12=-8=-73=-2=39=31=20=-4=95=-1=0=11=123=-10=123=-8=107=-30=29=119=-29=-22=120=-25=80=-2=-50=-15=111=-118=-65=103=-1=0=21=120=-73=78=-15=23=-20=-23=-16=71=70=-15=117=-113=-113=63=-31=85=120=-113=-10=77=-8=-53=-16=-117=-31=-41=-58=-87=-66=9=120=35=-31=111=-20=-71=-5=35=116=26=-121=-117=60=85=-5=83=-4=76=-8=-63=-16=119=-63=62=38=-15=7=-63=-81=4=-2=-56=-1=0=-76=-1=0=-20=-33=-94=124=83=-15=-57=-121=117=-99=70=-41=-30=103=-59=-65=21=120=75=-31=-17=-62=-17=-37=55=90=-8=79=-31=24=-12=-101=-99=63=72=-16=55=-63=-1=0=16=-23=31=18=-1=0=102=63=10=124=69=-15=-105=-120=-75=15=31=-22=63=25=126=30=-21=-65=-75=79=-20=-3=119=-16=123=-31=-99=-75=-57=-61=-17=-113=-38=-56=7=65=-30=-97=-118=94=59=-8=-37=-30=61=35=-64=63=-77=22=-69=-10=63=2=-40=124=64=-8=-23=-16=-73=-10=-112=-3=-93=108=52=-51=30=95=-8=85=87=94=2=-8=89=-83=-8=110=61=11=-10=119=-65=-15=-66=-97=-30=15=6=124=72=-3=-96=60=53=-5=70=-8=-49=-31=-19=-107=-58=-89=119=-16=-65=-29=87=-20=-29=-32=-33=-8=81=-33=-75=111=-63=-65=-115=-102=-121=-121=126=61=120=27=71=-8=85=-83=123=-1=0=-62=-33=-123=-66=4=-8=47=-32=77=11=-31=-73=-61=109=11=-2=17=-1=0=9=120=127=-5=78=123=107=105=-11=61=99=-60=26=-58=-85=-84=120=-125=88=-44=60=77=-30=-49=23=120=-69=-59=-98=38=-44=53=-113=22=-8=-17=-30=7=-114=-4=91=-84=107=-98=54=-8=-117=-15=23=-58=-38=-25=-120=60=119=-15=27=-57=126=32=-15=23=-114=124=115=-30=47=16=120=-73=-60=26=-50=-77=125=-28=31=25=62=53=-4=2=-3=-121=62=13=120=6=45=83=79=-16=-1=0=-126=124=44=-34=32=-8=95=-5=55=126=-50=31=3=-4=1=107=-32=-65=9=-22=63=17=62=38=120=-66=123=47=2=124=11=-3=-102=-2=4=120=75=83=-43=124=23=-32=-101=95=16=120=-114=-26=11=31=15=120=91=73=-68=-42=60=33=-16=-9=-64=126=21=-46=-11=79=24=-8=-21=-60=-98=2=-8=83=-32=-97=23=120=-61=-61=126=127=123=-16=19=-29=47=-19=21=-88=-4=47=-15=47=-19=87=-30=63=15=-8=19=-63=62=23=-16=-1=0=-113=-76=-1=0=-120=127=-79=71=-63=111=19=-63=-15=127=-10=120=-8=-35=-88=-4=66=-16=-81=-58=79=-124=62=36=-46=-65=105=63=-119=-33=21=62=12=124=58=-15=79=-19=15=-16=126=127=-123=62=59=-16=-98=-65=-32=-1=0=-126=-106=-97=8=62=8=120=87=-62=63=22=-20=-68=79=-82=-4=72=-70=-3=-95=109=-84=126=20=-36=-4=53=0=-8=-125=-32=-49=-19=23=-30=63=-38=11=-10=-79=-3=-76=62=45=-2=-60=-106=63=15=-1=0=105=-117=47=29=127=-61=58=126=-55=94=11=-3=-80=62=30=-4=68=-8=89=-29=95=-40=119=-32=95=-125=-66=5=124=54=-43=62=60=60=31=27=44=-84=126=46=-8=115=-29=-41=-58=-49=-38=3=-61=30=58=-3=-78=-66=54=-8=-106=-17=-61=95=-77=23=-121=-4=71=-16=39=-30=63=-124=-75=63=-39=-117=-32=86=-71=-15=-25=-10=114=-8=-101=-91=-2=-44=31=18=-66=21=126=-97=-8=3=-10=123=-47=-4=33=-15=79=-58=-65=26=-4=83=-29=-49=-120=31=25=62=38=-8=-109=-2=18=63=15=-8=63=-60=-33=20=27=-64=-115=-1=0=10=71=-31=23=-119=60=71=103=-30=-53=-81=-127=95=6=52=111=-121=-66=4=-8=127=-31=-1=0=11=-4=63=-105=-60=26=102=-119=-88=120=-93=-60=-70=-66=-107=-30=79=-115=-97=22=-1=0=-31=16=-8=103=107=-15=-45=-30=-33=-59=27=47=-125=127=7=109=-68=3=-13=-1=0=-20=119=-1=0=20=-41=-19=1=-1=0=5=43=-8=107=127=-1=0=18=-5=-37=15=-38=-1=0=-62=63=22=60=39=-90=107=-65=-67=-15=-33=-120=62=22=124=102=-3=-112=63=102=61=66=-37=-30=94=-95=-82=-21=62=111=-114=-66=32=124=63=-44=-2=61=120=95=-10=-115=-8=71=-16=-73=-58=94=36=-43=60=67=-31=-49=6=104=-1=0=3=-75=63=-39=119=-31=86=-91=-31=-33=-122=95=-77=71=-122=126=22=-4=55=-5=-2=-128=63=-52=19=-2=15=86=-1=0=-108=-90=-4=3=-1=0=-77=0=-8=89=-1=0=-83=21=-5=85=81=71=-4=30=-83=-1=0=41=77=-8=7=-1=0=102=1=-16=-77=-1=0=90=43=-10=-86=-94=-128=63=-67=-49=-8=38=31=-124=-4=43=-29=79=-8=37=7=-4=19=43=71=-15=-113=-122=124=63=-30=-51=34=-49=-10=32=-3=-126=-68=89=103=-91=-8=-101=70=-45=-75=-19=58=-41=-59=94=2=-8=63=-16=-125=-57=94=5=-15=53=-75=-114=-87=109=117=109=7=-120=60=23=-29=111=14=120=123=-58=62=19=-42=98=-119=117=31=14=120=-85=65=-47=-68=67=-93=-36=-39=-22=-6=93=-115=-28=30=-127=-5=36=-8=-77=-59=95=15=-25=-15=15=-20=-111=-15=-49=-60=-34=32=-44=126=50=124=60=-15=7=-58=63=22=124=36=-43=-68=99=-84=-22=62=39=-97=-29=7=-20=123=39=-58=93=116=-4=7=-15=55=-125=-2=36=-8=-122=-26=-17=-59=63=24=124=65=-16=27=-31=79=-116=62=15=124=1=-3=-90=117=-97=31=-34=-33=124=115=-16=-1=0=-58=93=47=78=-15=-49=-58=75=-97=21=120=111=-29=-9=-64=-33=-113=31=31=-4=-1=0=-2=8=-15=-31=-99=59=-62=127=-16=74=15=-8=38=-26=-105=-91=-36=-8=-126=-22=-38=-21=-10=32=-3=-104=-4=77=44=-66=38=-15=103=-118=-68=105=-88=-82=-93=-29=79=-125=-2=18=-15=-114=-79=109=109=-84=120=-57=89=-41=117=123=63=15=-39=-22=-6=-19=-11=-97=-124=-4=39=103=125=7=-123=124=5=-31=88=52=111=2=-8=23=70=-16=-25=-126=124=57=-31=-17=15=105=126=-127=-1=0=5=14=-16=-97=-118=-75=79=-39=127=-59=95=19=-2=26=-8=103=-60=30=46=-8=-55=-5=45=120=-125=-63=-33=-75=-33=-62=15=11=-8=27=70=-44=117=63=-119=-98=61=-15=87=-20=-31=-30=11=79=-119=94=37=-8=17=-16=-38=-1=0=64=-74=-66=-15=79=-122=124=65=-5=90=124=41=-47=-2=35=126=-57=-38=-26=-69=-31=125=47=-60=90=-117=124=61=-8=-1=0=-29=109=10=-1=0=-63=31=18=60=55=-83=-21=-65=14=124=88=1=-11=-1=0=-117=60=39=-31=95=30=-8=87=-60=-34=5=-15=-41=-122=124=63=-29=79=4=-8=-45=-61=-6=-49=-124=-4=99=-32=-17=22=104=-38=119=-120=-4=43=-30=-49=10=-8=-113=78=-71=-47=-4=67=-31=-97=19=120=123=88=-74=-68=-46=53=-17=15=-21=-70=69=-27=-26=-105=-84=-24=-38=-91=-99=-42=-99=-86=105=-41=87=54=55=-42=-45=-37=79=44=77=-4=-16=-4=107=-16=-114=-113=-5=21=126=-42=63=25=60=71=-16=79=-60=95=-76=7=-20=-35=-15=107=-29=-33=-4=40=47=-121=-1=0=-80=127=-20=69=-5=49=79=-32=79=-117=31=13=-65=108=27=95=-39=-89=-31=-73=-20=-27=-16=-93=-30=-41=-59=75=79=-39=95=-30=-25=-60=95=1=-2=-52=-66=8=-8=127=-95=104=-65=23=-65=102=-81=-125=31=27=62=29=-8=67=-60=-1=0=-78=63=-19=29=-16=-53=-10=78=-1=0=-126=115=-4=66=-8=-9=-16=-117=-10=-98=-8=119=-16=-105=-57=-33=26=-75=-97=15=-2=-81=-37=126=-45=63=16=-65=104=-97=10=-21=55=-33=-80=-17=-125=-68=63=-30=93=34=47=16=120=103=-61=-10=63=-76=103=-19=13=-89=124=76=-8=113=-16=11=86=-16=-1=0=-119=-12=-17=22=77=-86=124=86=-3=-97=52=59=63=7=-113=27=126=-39=94=31=-16=29=-75=-73=-61=-97=29=120=122=-21=-63=-6=-89=-63=-113=-39=127=-10=-106=-16=95=-60=125=50=-49=-32=-57=-19=-53=22=-81=-94=120=-22=-29=-63=63=-49=13=-17=-116=62=59=105=-1=0=-16=83=95=-8=39=39=-19=89=-16=-101=-29=23=-4=46=125=99=-10=-38=-3=-112=62=44=-4=54=-3=-110=45=127=105=63=-121=-66=14=-78=-8=-69=-5=96=-4=44=-8=1=-15=63=-61=63=28=-76=15=30=-4=77=-8=-101=-5=48=-38=-2=-54=126=5=-3=-107=-2=31=-4=84=-8=11=-5=103=-4=110=-8=-89=107=-32=95=17=-4=41=-8=-37=-31=-49=3=124=19=-3=-105=-2=6=-4=114=-8=-85=-5=32=126=-47=31=-16=82=120=126=14=126=-51=-97=2=0=62=-1=0=-68=-44=63=107=-3=19=-61=-98=36=-8=-91=-1=0=5=-42=-45=62=31=-37=-4=5=-3=-108=-65=-31=10=-3=-83=60=57=-30=111=-8=38=-50=-123=-5=64=94=-2=-53=26=119=-117=126=15=-4=83=-16=7=-117=60=21=-30=111=-38=27=70=-78=-8=-91=-30=79=-37=-97=-29=39=-60=15=-125=126=40=-16=-38=-4=86=-45=62=30=105=-1=0=-77=109=-105=-20=59=-16=-9=-31=-42=-107=-30=47=-116=31=29=-4=99=-15=107=-57=90=39=-128=45=-65=102=-17=-50=15=21=126=-38=-33=-16=77=31=26=-1=0=-63=75=-82=-1=0=-32=-96=95=3=127=104=-33=-125=-2=24=-8=-55=-29=-49=16=127=-63=60=126=4=120=111=-59=-1=0=1=60=113=-85=120=-5=-29=47=-60=-33=-39=87=-59=90=79=-116=126=40=124=67=-15=-65=-120=-1=0=100=31=-123=55=77=-15=19=-10=-84=-8=-63=-5=86=124=68=111=-121=-33=-16=75=111=19=-2=-56=-98=53=-8=41=-15=15=-10=-82=-3=-122=32=-8=95=-16=99=-10=-25=-66=-48=-68=29=-31=-67=47=-31=93=-98=-117=-24=23=31=1=127=102=15=-8=42=-65=-4=20=46=111=-124=95=-16=89=-81=-128=-33=7=-12=31=-38=91=67=-3=-104=62=30=-21=95=8=127=101=-113=21=-22=126=32=-3=-105=62=50=-4=41=-125=-59=62=62=-8=-3=-29=9=62=26=124=33=-8=-53=-16=83=-10=-104=-15=-99=-49=-4=21=115=-61=-15=120=39=-62=30=39=-15=87=-59=79=-114=62=13=-15=87=-61=-49=-125=95=-77=-92=30=8=-16=96=-16=79=-20=-11=-16=-5=-29=79=-57=-49=-37=39=-31=-9=-64=-97=31=-8=-29=-16=79=-2=9=-107=-16=-70=-5=-10=-110=-3=-87=-4=39=-5=49=126=-49=-1=0=11=-66=38=-40=126=-41=-2=7=-8=29=-16=75=-60=-65=14=-2=30=-4=48=-8=9=-32=-17=-40=-69=-10=93=-8=55=-5=100=-4=19=-3=-116=124=115=-15=15=-10=-117=-15=119=-123=110=-4=17=-16=-21=-10=57=-1=0=-122=-127=-3=-66=-66=8=126=-43=126=20=-8=69=-1=0=5=12=-8=99=-91=-4=81=-1=0=-126=-119=124=36=-8=19=-15=58=-5=-29=-49=-20=-25=-89=107=-42=95=-78=15=-59=127=-123=127=-77=-16=7=-37=-1=0=-75=23=-4=20=-50=116=-1=0=-126=-118=-2=-56=94=28=-3=-123=-1=0=103=79=-38=127=-30=23=-57=111=-117=-1=0=7=-1=0=104=127=-126=-97=28=109=-4=119=-5=42=-4=101=-3=-98=-96=-46=-4=43=125=-16=-65=-30=55=-58=-1=0=-40=-13=80=-15=-113=-61=63=-37=58=63=-40=11=-62=-33=27=60=65=-91=-4=86=-8=5=-5=67=120=-89=-32=-91=-42=-69=-5=86=-8=19=78=-16=-97=-63=-81=11=-1=0=-63=65=124=5=-16=-21=74=-67=-8=-109=-15=-66=47=23=-8=11=-96=-15=-49=-4=20=59=-30=-17=-4=19=-49=-64=-98=21=-8=85=-16=-9=-10=19=-2=-47=-2=-50=-1=0=-123=-81=-15=-17=-29=-41=-122=63=106=-81=-37=-105=-32=-97=-123=127=107=-1=0=6=-8=19=-59=90=-57=-58=-33=-38=79=-10=-83=-1=0=-126=-110=-4=104=-8=45=-5=22=124=48=-3=-76=126=31=-24=-65=-78=5=-25=-60=11=127=-120=55=-6=-1=0=-114=-66=30=120=-109=-62=-70=-59=-17=-19=1=-30=-93=-5=57=124=3=-3=-111=-12=-17=-19=31=-126=94=15=-15=-97=-25=7=-113=-66=26=-2=-34=127=5=52=-17=-40=123=-62=-1=0=5=116=-113=-38=127=-10=-61=-109=-29=-25=-58=15=-127=-1=0=0=-12=95=-37=-85=-29=39=-124=31=-10=97=-1=0=-126=-88=120=87=-59=95=-79=-25=-118=-68=91=-5=106=-8=-73=-30=23=-128=108=63=-32=-96=-1=0=-76=118=-65=-31=-67=99=-61=-1=0=17=126=13=-4=76=-1=0=-126=-71=-2=-49=95=11=-2=31=124=125=-3=-103=-65=102=-99=69=62=11=73=101=-16=107=-29=39=-60=63=-38=91=-10=124=-41=-66=26=120=-125=-10=-103=-3=-97=-8=43=-1=0=5=58=-1=0=-126=79=120=7=71=-3=-81=60=71=-5=51=124=79=-8=-127=-15=91=-29=-42=-67=-5=64=124=87=-15=-1=0=-58=111=-39=35=76=-47=-1=0=105=47=25=127=-63=65=62=45=-2=-45=30=22=-16=39=-126=124=41=-30=-1=0=5=124=45=-3=-113=-65=104=-92=-45=63=104=-39=127=-31=23=-16=103=-61=-1=0=7=-8=3=79=-16=-25=-125=-68=21=-31=111=-39=-17=-32=-113=-122=62=29=-21=-74=122=-115=-17=-61=15=2=-4=41=-8=-115=-88=120=64=3=-12=127=-63=63=-77=54=-99=-90=-4=125=-41=63=106=95=-119=94=49=-15=7=-60=-65=-114=47=-31=-1=0=-119=63=10=-66=29=-22=17=-22=62=42=-16=-97=-61=63=-125=-65=-77=-57=-114=124=105=-32=111=21=-57=-16=-101=-64=95=7=109=-4=97=-84=-8=37=-4=65=-85=92=-4=43=-8=115=-30=79=-117=127=27=-68=81=107=-30=31=-117=127=19=-2=33=105=122=-109=-40=120=-113=-64=95=3=-76=-1=0=-123=63=-77=-9=-62=79=-89=-21=-15=7=-2=9=-7=-5=106=-4=58=-16=-121=-20=59=-5=38=124=51=-8=85=-16=-97=-10=-65=-3=-88=-66=38=-37=-2=-49=-1=0=11=-81=33=79=-124=31=-79=95=-19=79=-16=127=-32=-97=-59=31=17=-21=62=18=-45=60=91=-29=-81=17=-4=6=-8=-35=-5=102=-4=39=-3=-110=63=100=95=-121=63=-77=-7=-101=80=-15=39=-118=62=4=120=42=-1=0=-30=-121=-63=79=-123=-98=27=-8=69=101=-32=-49=-125=31=-77=-105=-128=52=75=43=95=-123=31=6=-101=-19=-1=0=9=-2=-43=-1=0=30=124=71=-30=-81=12=-8=123=88=-1=0=-126=100=-2=-37=-2=2=-46=53=-17=16=104=-38=54=-87=-29=-81=22=120=-5=-2=9=-73=121=-31=95=5=-23=-38=-90=-93=109=99=125=-30=-49=19=89=-8=23=-2=10=13=-29=79=27=93=120=127=-61=-106=-45=-53=-84=107=54=-34=14=-16=119=-117=60=85=62=-99=103=115=23=-121=-68=51=-82=-22=-19=103=-91=-35=0=115=-1=0=29=-65=-30=-114=-3=-69=63=97=-49=18=-23=31=-15=110=63=-31=113=127=-62=-18=-8=63=-15=7=-30=94=-101=-1=0=19=79=-8=94=-33=-16=-127=124=29=-15=-9=-59=-97=-125=-65=-79=-33=-116=-68=27=107=-1=0=117=-45=-10=-75=-8=105=-5=65=-21=112=92=127=-62=-119=-1=0=-122=108=-8=-77=-16=27=-62=-38=-98=-123=-1=0=13=-37=-29=13=55=-58=63=127=-41=-32=15=-57=-49=-38=95=-10=-89=-8=-73=-5=71=124=52=-3=-126=62=49=-2=-50=95=-77=-1=0=-63=15=-119=-66=36=-8=-127=-5=40=120=-89=-63=31=29=126=11=126=-42=63=17=126=50=107=30=16=-16=-25=-58=75=-81=-37=15=-60=31=28=-76=-113=3=-8=-105=95=-3=-115=-1=0=103=15=-120=-65=3=126=32=120=-17=-10=5=-3=-121=-65=-32=-95=127=6=-12=-81=-114=-97=8=124=73=-90=-4=83=-16=15=-114=-2=49=-4=28=-47=124=9=-83=-8=110=-53=-57=-34=59=-8=-73=-16=71=-9=-6=-128=63=-52=19=-2=15=86=-1=0=-108=-90=-4=3=-1=0=-77=0=-8=89=-1=0=-83=21=-5=85=81=71=-4=30=-83=-1=0=41=77=-8=7=-1=0=102=1=-16=-77=-1=0=90=43=-10=-86=-94=-128=63=-65=-49=-8=36=-17=-4=-94=-53=-2=9=-89=-1=0=102=1=-5=27=-1=0=-21=58=-4=57=-81=-65=-21=-32=15=-8=36=-17=-4=-94=-53=-2=9=-89=-1=0=102=1=-5=27=-1=0=-21=58=-4=57=-81=-65=-24=3=-32=15=-38=19=-2=47=-57=-19=29=-32=63=-39=76=127=-59=119=-16=126=-53=-31=-6=-8=-81=-10=-38=-8=63=63=-6=62=-113=121=-16=-77=-30=-19=-41=-114=-18=-1=0=102=-35=87=-59=-48=-36=127=-62=1=123=-30=127=-121=-2=58=-8=-101=-5=41=-4=92=-8=89=-15=23=64=-16=-65=-59=111=-119=-2=28=-15=15=-127=53=-65=17=124=13=-3=-95=-1=0=98=-97=-116=31=7=-1=0=104=-27=-8=-11=-5=45=124=65=-5=15=120=-77=-59=95=-16=-16=-65=-38=-93=-59=-1=0=19=-4=77=-30=15=-113=114=126=-47=-97=24=63=105=111=9=-2=-56=94=32=-42=117=-99=71=-60=94=32=-3=-98=62=8=126=-57=30=62=-77=-8=29=-5=103=-8=103=-62=105=-30=27=-97=-122=127=13=-66=29=126=-52=26=63=-57=109=3=-10=73=-8=103=115=-93=124=49=-8=33=-32=127=-38=87=-30=-41=-19=65=-81=120=-102=-29=-30=-75=-73=-19=-103=-5=62=126=-49=95=13=63=-32=-95=-98=45=-5=127=-32=111=-4=94=15=-37=-117=-10=-84=-3=-96=-84=63=-30=119=-16=-53=-31=87=-61=-1=0=-123=63=-79=79=-62=-115=119=85=-1=0=-119=-107=-83=-65=-59=63=-121=-66=45=-8=-89=-15=75=-10=-51=-41=-2=11=106=112=-1=0=105=-8=126=47=-121=-2=40=-15=7=-60=15=-39=-53=-32=7=-58=61=87=-61=122=-42=-99=-30=61=111=-10=-114=-3=-119=-68=113=-16=-85=-30=-81=-123=44=-81=127=102=-17=2=-22=23=-65=-104=31=-73=-65=-116=126=4=-8=19=-10=-104=-15=-65=-64=91=-49=-39=-73=-31=-1=0=-19=113=-16=-1=0=-10=-103=-8=-127=-30=-17=-113=31=-76=-105=-113=63=104=-49=-39=71=-58=63=-75=-113=-20=-49=-5=19=-2=-38=-6=39=-20=-9=-5=18=126=-49=127=-78=-114=-107=-81=47=-125=-68=17=127=-94=-35=124=64=-8=-107=-5=50=-8=59=-57=-13=124=48=-3=-114=60=55=119=-83=-2=-41=127=-76=-57=-19=9=-15=123=-10=107=-8=63=-32=-81=25=-4=9=-8=127=-5=92=120=35=-57=113=0=126=112=127=-63=112=127=-32=-96=-65=-79=127=-61=-33=5=-1=0=-63=81=63=98=43=31=-115=127=7=-1=0=104=-33=-113=-97=-76=-25=-20=-63=6=-71=99=-85=55=-116=126=20=-8=-113=-30=23=-127=62=45=-4=10=-8=-5=-15=80=-8=-41=-10=99=-8=-73=-15=39=-30=15=-127=60=91=-5=55=124=37=-16=-1=0=-20=-15=-16=-69=-5=47=-60=-65=-79=-17=-20=-61=-32=95=9=-8=107=-10=-121=-66=-8=-103=-16=-37=-10=-104=-42=111=60=105=-32=31=-8=40=31=-19=81=-16=51=-29=-57=-58=-2=3=-61=9=-31=-97=-40=107=-31=-97=-64=79=-38=-93=-32=-3=-9=-19=63=-5=101=106=-15=124=96=-8=-49=-15=-13=-29=127=-20=-59=-15=119=-10=95=-1=0=-126=-93=124=56=-3=-105=-1=0=106=63=-116=-65=-75=55=-60=47=14=124=69=-3=-111=-75=127=-126=127=29=62=12=120=47=-10=-31=-3=-110=127=104=127=-38=127=-31=47=-19=19=-1=0=10=-21=-31=-9=-20=-43=-5=76=-2=-47=-1=0=25=127=-32=-96=112=126=-45=62=32=-8=-113=-31=31=24=120=71=-10=-23=-117=72=-8=65=-5=22=120=-85=-31=71=-23=-9=-20=-55=-1=0=4=-68=-8=-33=-5=13=-2=-61=127=11=126=42=-4=35=-16=79=-120=53=127=-8=41=95=-122=124=65=-15=51=-61=-98=51=-42=-66=15=88=-2=-51=94=8=-15=-58=-77=-5=40=-2=-42=-33=-74=53=-97=-60=31=-117=-97=6=60=27=-16=-77=-30=-97=-117=-11=111=-40=-121=-32=119=-120=62=7=124=33=-43=-76=-33=-38=35=-31=63=-64=79=-124=-66=52=-74=-3=-107=126=19=126=-37=95=11=-11=-69=111=1=-8=-97=-29=15=-63=79=-115=63=-76=78=-109=-5=82=116=31=-78=118=-123=-5=113=126=-45=127=-16=69=-17=-39=-89=-10=113=-48=-65=100=-49=-39=-2=-37=-32=47=-58=-1=0=-8=38=7=-63=-65=-39=-18=127=21=-4=75=-3=-67=60=91=-16=111=-29=-74=-93=-32=79=27=126=-54=94=28=-8=87=-30=47=30=105=-66=12=-8=117=-5=3=126=-41=127=12=-68=31=-1=0=9=21=-107=-10=-89=-30=-1=0=-124=-19=-88=124=74=-15=-74=-80=-34=14=-44=-68=27=-85=-4=82=-16=39=-128=124=117=115=-30=-17=-124=62=17=0=-7=3=-2=10=-41=-5=97=93=126=-48=-97=23=127=103=43=61=31=-32=119=-19=127=-5=56=127=-61=33=-4=64=-15=-81=-19=45=39=-119=-1=0=107=111=13=126=-50=63=4=126=9=-4=84=-8=69=-16=-5=-32=-99=-17=-19=51=-90=-2=-42=63=-77=95=-61=-113=-117=127=17=-4=69=-5=77=120=-1=0=-10=-128=-3=-110=-75=-81=-123=-97=8=-66=38=106=30=35=-8=53=-5=50=124=102=-8=-39=-5=27=124=34=-15=-49=-19=13=-16=-73=-10=-73=-3=-121=-66=59=-1=0=-62=-54=-15=-17=-20=7=-15=-61=-12=127=71=-3=-101=-68=43=-1=0=5=20=-1=0=-126=87=-4=101=-3=-97=117=95=-39=-81=-32=-1=0=-121=-75=127=9=-4=96=-3=-83=-4=41=-16=63=-62=-33=28=-12=-99=59=-57=-66=11=-101=-30=-33=-61=79=-115=63=23=124=57=101=-86=124=88=-15=-18=-93=-30=79=-113=-33=25=35=-8=-63=125=-30=77=71=-57=63=-77=-89=-19=-11=-5=83=-8=3=-58=58=127=-19=15=-29=47=-113=-83=-5=92=-4=120=-3=-113=-66=60=-22=-102=71=-114=126=1=-2=-43=-66=51=-8=-125=-30=-89=-58=-1=0=-37=-21=-10=-93=-16=39=-20=-61=15=-60=47=-37=67=-10=64=-8=37=-30=15=2=-1=0=-62=-64=-8=-5=-5=76=-24=-1=0=15=-65=-32=-97=31=26=62=37=-38=-2=-53=-97=29=-66=12=107=31=17=63=98=-33=7=-4=21=-42=-4=37=-88=-2=-35=63=25=-76=127=-38=-61=-10=-128=-46=63=-32=-92=-6=-12=-42=-97=-16=79=-65=-121=16=124=31=-121=-63=-33=-76=-25=-19=29=-5=22=-21=-97=30=-66=0=-21=63=19=-68=65=-16=3=-63=-33=6=126=50=122=7=-20=57=-1=0=4=-2=-8=-69=-5=57=-8=-113=-10=31=-3=-113=-2=44=126=-44=-33=-75=-2=-123=-31=-1=0=-38=59=-10=0=-15=111=-19=9=-5=97=-4=2=-16=-25=-60=-113=-126=127=12=63=-79=127=104=-17=-40=-33=-31=103=-4=18=-81=-10=69=-16=87=-128=-4=1=-5=69=126=-54=31=10=-2=24=126=-47=-66=13=-8=127=-16=-17=-63=-102=-10=-101=-31=107=-43=-8=105=-5=74=-101=-81=-120=-1=0=-16=-88=-68=21=47=-116=-68=119=-29=-65=15=-8=-81=-29=37=-73=-59=-16=15=-65=-1=0=99=-65=14=-2=-47=-34=18=-3=-121=127=97=125=123=-10=20=-8=-117=-16=-1=0=-29=15=-20=-53=101=-5=32=124=11=-44=62=22=-4=26=-3=-70=124=35=117=-16=-53=-10=-114=-15=111=-127=60=85=-31=40=117=-113=-122=122=103=-116=-1=0=107=127=-39=-110=127=17=-4=37=-8=89=-1=0=10=-77=-31=47=-120=-2=31=-8=122=45=11=74=-3=-125=126=56=107=30=45=-70=-8=101=125=-94=-8=-109=-30=-107=-18=-75=-15=26=-13=-30=-17=-124=-66=-97=-47=-65=111=-65=-125=86=-1=0=25=124=89=-16=39=-29=55=-123=-2=48=126=-53=30=54=-46=-2=48=91=124=26=-8=107=-82=126=-46=-33=15=-89=-8=121=-16=107=-10=-108=-15=7=-120=32=-16=-51=-57=-61=-103=127=102=-97=-38=46=-61=81=-15=47=-20=-7=-15=99=-60=31=22=35=-15=43=-81=-128=126=7=-23=-33=19=-20=-65=106=9=-89=-16=-81=-113=-83=124=79=-16=39=-61=23=62=5=-15=60=58=111=-65=-4=8=-8=17=-16=-49=-10=107=-8=103=-91=-4=34=-8=69=-91=-8=-125=73=-16=78=-109=-30=15=31=-8=-78=56=-4=89=-29=-1=0=-120=95=21=60=85=-87=120=-85=-30=-89=-60=47=20=-4=87=-8=-119=-30=111=19=124=68=-8=-81=-30=-97=27=124=68=-15=127=-120=60=95=-15=19=-58=-34=42=-15=86=-77=-84=-8=-85=-59=90=-50=-93=113=-88=-21=55=32=92=-91=-78=91=-37=-61=-20=20=1=-8=3=-5=91=-1=0=-59=49=-1=0=5=77=-8=107=-15=19=-30=7=-4=94=-1=0=-124=-65=14=127=-31=-123=127=-31=34=-16=55=-120=127=-45=-65=-31=66=127=-61=97=126=-47=94=63=-3=-105=62=7=-1=0=-62=51=-31=-103=63=-31=4=-16=-42=-79=-3=-79=-5=109=120=19=-10=112=-3=-94=-4=13=-27=-33=124=76=-14=-65=-31=75=-2=-44=127=23=127=105=-49=-19=95=-117=95=-78=-1=0=-4=17=11=-61=-33=9=-1=0=127=-85=-7=-31=-1=0=-126=-93=127=-63=43=63=100=123=63=-39=-29=-64=-49=-16=39=-61=-98=32=-3=-113=-83=-75=111=-38=127=-10=102=-8=29=-82=120=75=-10=79=-65=-47=62=21=-4=26=-41=-68=23=-5=120=-4=91=-16=-9=-4=19=-125=-10=-116=-42=-75=111=-39=-94=-25=-61=-98=36=-3=-104=110=126=48=120=-109=-10=97=-3=-81=-66=39=-8=99=71=-3=-95=87=-32=-52=95=31=116=25=-12=111=-121=122=117=-81=-60=-73=-16=79=-124=33=-16=109=-25=-44=31=-77=23=-19=109=-1=0=5=4=-42=62=17=90=124=68=-8=-73=-5=53=-4=63=-3=-84=-10=124=64=-8=-39=-16=123=-58=35=-10=35=-44=60=49=-16=51=-57=126=4=-8=-39=-5=62=-4=108=-8=-123=-5=59=-4=83=-16=-75=-121=-62=63=-37=39=-10=-122=-79=-8=127=-15=27=-10=127=-46=-66=32=124=23=-15=-26=-79=-32=-17=-38=98=63=-38=-61=-64=95=23=124=119=-93=-8=-49=-31=-98=-109=-87=126=-62=127=15=126=-57=-29=-81=20=104=-32=31=-61=23=-4=30=123=-93=106=58=95=-4=21=127=-31=125=-11=-9=-117=60=65=-30=59=111=17=-2=-60=31=8=-11=-99=31=71=-42=109=-68=43=6=-99=-32=45=58=15=-116=31=-76=39=-121=-91=-16=-97=-124=-27=-16=-9=-122=116=29=94=-13=-61=-9=-102=-66=-125=-86=120=-22=-26=-25=-57=90=-89=-115=60=84=-66=42=-15=-89=-119=-84=-20=-4=77=107=-32=-101=95=7=120=59=-62=101=121=-1=0=-4=29=-41=-15=-33=-31=-97=-19=7=-1=0=5=36=-8=37=-30=-33=-122=90=-89=-120=39=-74=-48=-1=0=98=15=-122=-34=19=-15=87=-122=-68=115=-32=15=-120=95=8=126=38=120=15=-59=86=-65=30=127=105=93=116=120=103=-30=79=-62=15=-117=-66=22=-16=55=-59=111=-122=-98=32=-44=60=45=-30=31=11=-8=-29=67=-47=-68=123=-32=-49=14=106=62=34=-8=123=-29=31=4=-4=67=-48=109=-75=47=4=-8=-45=-62=-70=-2=-82=80=7=-11=-5=-1=0=6=-103=-2=-44=30=42=-3=-93=-1=0=-32=-113=-34=2=-16=-57=-116=83=-60=23=-102=-65=-20=-91=-15=-125=-30=87=-20=-65=103=-30=-81=19=120=-45=81=-15=-98=-93=-30=-17=10=-24=54=94=18=-8=-69=-32=87=-74=26=-91=-115=-67=-49=-124=-68=63=-32=15=4=-4=101=-16=-9=-63=-97=9=-8=46=45=71=94=-45=-76=79=10=-4=50=-47=-97=71=-66=-45=52=-117=-53=31=10=-8=119=-6=94=-81=-28=-117=-2=13=120=-15=54=-93=-5=43=-1=0=-63=16=-2=29=-4=67=-8=-105=109=-31=-1=0=24=73=-5=69=126=-45=-1=0=27=47=127=101=-81=-123=63=5=60=39=-31=88=62=55=-4=92=-44=77=-39=-8=119=107=-16=-65=80=-73=125=27=-31=-19=-73=-114=-2=48=95=120=-37=-32=-121=-58=79=22=-35=120=-5=-30=55=-114=53=-97=10=-4=42=-3=-102=-76=13=43=-58=127=22=126=50=124=48=-3=-97=62=10=-8=-110=79=-124=31=-65=-38=-49=-62=79=-116=-65=-76=-57=-115=60=39=-83=-4=114=-113=-61=-1=0=14=63=101=-51=55=-61=-9=58=-115=-25=-20=-119=123=-90=-63=-29=31=-120=95=25=53=31=-119=95=0=-68=77=-16=-29=-57=94=3=-3=-76=60=75=-91=-8=-9=-60=-1=0=-77=-25=-119=126=15=-24=-111=-4=103=-8=-125=-31=-51=99=-10=91=-16=87=-124=62=49=-8=87=91=-8=-103=-16=-121=-31=7=-57=-5=31=-38=-69=92=-48=-17=47=-66=10=-24=-64=31=-100=23=-34=29=-1=0=-126=-126=120=91=-58=63=23=126=11=-1=0=-63=42=62=34=-4=63=-8=-127=-16=23=83=-3=-96=63=104=-65=-120=95=23=62=42=-2=-43=-2=17=-16=-57=-123=-4=57=-16=-89=-30=-17=-58=127=-114=-33=17=62=36=126=-44=95=4=-1=0=99=-33=-38=-125=-31=-84=-2=50=-67=-41=-66=32=124=48=-8=-101=-15=19=81=-72=-16=85=-89=-58=15=-8=38=-41=-19=117=-16=79=-31=79=-59=56=-66=50=124=58=-8=-45=-5=78=-4=64=-15=-41=-63=-35=83=-10=57=-16=-73=63=-5=32=77=-5=23=-4=87=-8=-53=-16=55=-10=83=-44=-66=0=-8=127=-10=72=-8=29=-5=8=120=-126=-62=31=-40=11=-10=44=-8=-33=111=-16=-92=120=-125=-30=79=-19=-95=-16=-114=15=-115=49=-2=-48=-1=0=31=-66=28=-8=-13=-64=63=16=-66=60=124=27=-3=-83=-68=65=-5=42=120=111=86=-2=-63=-66=-72=-8=55=-5=68=124=65=-8=-83=-16=39=-10=-96=-15=55=-19=77=-29=-1=0=-37=-121=-31=-18=-107=-15=-57=66=-3=-103=126=35=120=87=-12=127=-62=-65=-15=-111=-34=4=-8=37=-31=-33=-39=99=-2=44=63=-20=101=-16=-17=-30=7=-127=-75=45=19=-30=31=-61=-49=-8=-73=119=95=23=126=22=126=-50=122=-57=-62=-113=24=-4=30=-16=111=-20=-105=-31=-97=6=-3=-97=-61=-10=95=-78=7=-58=15=16=104=-102=-89=-61=-81=24=-4=75=-15=92=26=79=-121=62=39=-2=-50=63=14=-4=77=-31=31=-128=-33=9=-2=34=124=13=-3=-86=126=19=-2=-42=-98=4=-6=3=-30=-105=-20=-85=-5=56=-4=104=-3=-100=117=-33=-39=15=-30=79=-63=127=-121=-2=32=-3=-103=124=65=-16=-1=0=76=-8=91=115=-16=82=13=2=-41=-61=-2=4=-46=-68=9=-31=-5=93=62=-41=-62=122=23=-124=116=-81=12=-115=31=-2=16=79=-8=65=63=-79=-12=59=-33=-121=90=-97=-126=101=-16=-2=-79=-16=-25=88=-16=-1=0=-121=117=-17=3=106=30=31=-42=-68=63=-93=106=22=32=30=63=109=-91=126=-45=-1=0=-78=-17=-123=117=-104=-68=55=107=-30=15=-37=-125=-31=118=-121=-30=15=13=105=95=13=-66=24=91=106=30=31=-16=-73=-19=-123=-32=-49=-122=114=-23=-34=44=93=90=-41=89=-8=-19=-15=-29=-29=94=-113=-16=-89=-10=-76=-15=7=-122=124=83=125=-16=-13=-61=-34=25=-44=62=42=107=31=-77=71=-60=43=47=-127=-102=7=-117=60=99=-15=91=-29=95=-19=87=-5=72=-39=11=-81=-116=95=-112=31=-16=69=79=-38=-19=63=101=-49=-40=11=-63=95=-78=-65=-19=45=-31=63=-37=127=-59=94=54=-3=-106=-66=48=126=-45=-97=-77=127=-121=124=91=-93=126=-60=95=-73=-97=-19=39=-88=-21=-97=15=126=9=-2=-47=127=19=-66=30=120=83=79=-15=103=-116=-1=0=103=-49=-128=95=31=63=103=-49=11=120=-125=-31=-28=122=13=-25=-62=91=111=-123=-33=3=63=105=-81=-38=103=-31=-97=-61=-17=10=-4=63=-16=-50=-121=-94=124=96=-72=-71=77=71=-64=-2=8=-5=-1=0=-10=-54=-8=125=-15=11=-10=68=-3=-111=-2=53=124=98=-8=51=-15=-13=-29=6=-91=-16=111=-10=115=-3=-104=62=54=-8=-69=-30=87=-20=-27=-15=-109=-30=31=-60=-49=-117=26=-113=-59=127=-121=-66=14=-47=62=36=-4=98=-8=-115=63=-128=127=108=107=-1=0=-120=90=55=-19=-31=-16=87=-10=-97=-15=-123=-127=79=-122=-1=0=11=-1=0=104=29=71=-10=-109=-8=-67=-16=-49=-32=31=-123=97=-78=-66=-16=-57=-20=-67=-30=15=18=104=126=24=-43=-12=15=-120=63=-32=-108=-65=-75=-1=0=-59=63=-39=-9=-2=9=-9=-5=29=-2=-54=-65=-75=63=-127=126=32=127=-61=-45=62=37=-1=0=-62=123=107=-31=63=-128=95=25=60=5=-30=63=-39=-13=89=-8=-23=-29=31=-120=-66=39=-8=-67=-5=70=-37=124=66=-15=39=-58=77=103=-31=-75=-73=-127=124=109=-1=0=8=79=-64=91=-99=47=-29=71=-19=-17=-15=-117=-62=-121=-29=71=-57=111=-121=30=59=-43=-75=-83=3=-29=-49=-125=-4=115=-5=121=124=83=-16=-49=-63=79=-118=-96=30=65=-5=21=124=53=-125=-10=-122=-1=0=-126=-64=-1=0=-63=77=116=-1=0=31=105=31=24=63=103=111=-123=54=-34=32=-1=0=-126=127=-4=107=111=-40=-65=-29=7=-124=62=13=120=111=-60=26=-121=-57=-33=-39=-66=-9=89=-3=-87=46=-76=-1=0=-123=-65=18=-66=4=-2=-47=-33=30=126=27=120=-113=-32=-1=0=-61=95=-114=-33=-76=95=-63=-65=-37=-37=-10=-110=-75=-8=61=63=-122=-4=105=-30=-113=-38=-125=-10=-66=-8=83=7=-57=61=87=-61=-98=22=-15=103=-60=-1=0=10=-2=-40=63=-77=-33=-16=81=31=-8=-76=-33=4=-11=-49=-37=-69=-61=63=-70=-8=-101=-1=0=4=-5=-8=127=-15=-65=-10=-113=-46=-76=-56=-1=0=-48=45=126=49=-4=44=-16=-17=-62=47=20=-22=31=26=-1=0=102=63=27=-21=-70=127=-39=-4=65=101=-16=-1=0=-29=7=-121=-12=77=27=-60=122=60=-106=-41=-105=-2=28=-16=79=-19=29=-16=-81=-10=111=-8=-7=-30=-49=-121=-1=0=23=108=-66=7=90=-4=45=-15=103=-128=126=-54=-65=2=-1=0=-31=71=126=-41=-1=0=5=-2=5=104=-2=41=-1=0=-124=-13=-60=31=-78=87=-4=19=3=64=-47=63=105=-97=-118=94=42=-47=62=-61=-84=124=113=-8=-89=-5=84=126=-48=3=83=-16=127=-57=79=4=-23=-6=-114=-81=-29=-69=-33=7=124=64=-8=-59=-15=55=-10=78=-3=-76=62=45=-2=-37=122=-67=-105=-119=124=61=-30=63=-114=62=59=-8=-115=-5=56=120=-125=-30=-1=0=-118=127=105=47=16=124=52=-16=118=-69=-16=59=-11=-6=-128=62=0=-1=0=-121=-93=-2=-62=122=-57=-4=-110=127=-114=127=-16=-43=31=102=-1=0=-112=-1=0=-4=48=-57=-61=47=-116=95=-73=-33=-4=32=-98=119=-4=-126=-65=-31=104=-1=0=-61=20=-4=62=-8=-9=-1=0=10=-97=-2=18=127=43=82=-1=0=-124=39=-2=22=95=-4=34=-97=-16=-99=-1=0=-62=61=-30=-17=-8=67=127=-73=127=-31=13=-15=95=-10=57=-1=0=13=-11=-1=0=9=111=-4=-112=47=-40=-81=-10=-1=0=-3=-96=63=-77=-1=0=-28=108=-1=0=-116=113=-1=0=-122=63=-1=0=-124=75=-19=127=-14=2=-1=0=-108=-105=120=-53=-10=28=-1=0=-123=-119=-3=-67=-10=109=103=-2=72=-81=-4=45=15=-8=68=-65=-79=127=-30=-29=-1=0=-62=21=-1=0=9=55=-128=-1=0=-31=45=-5=-2=-118=0=-4=-32=-15=103=-58=-65=-38=-85=-29=-89=-123=124=77=-16=-61=71=-1=0=-126=88=-8=-126=-49=72=-15=103=-121=-11=-99=15=-57=-70=63=-4=20=11=-10=-125=-3=-108=124=5=-16=11=-58=-65=15=117=-35=58=-25=-61=-34=41=-16=52=-46=-2=-54=94=46=-1=0=-126=-113=120=-37=-59=126=32=-15=37=-74=-81=21=-84=-98=9=-15=-113=-64=-99=7=-31=-98=-69=-32=-75=-15=-101=120=-121=-30=78=-105=-85=-39=-8=115=-63=-34=57=-16=15=-8=38=-33=-126=126=62=-2=-60=-6=-113=-63=-65=-40=-85=-10=-108=-41=60=63=-15=39=-30=-73=-57=-17=-125=-1=0=28=63=106=15=20=120=-69=-63=-65=18=124=105=-29=127=5=-8=11=-59=95=-77=31=-123=127=-32=-99=-65=-77=-121=-60=-44=-47=53=63=30=-8=27=-63=-2=36=-15=-9=-120=63=108=111=-116=-97=21=-2=36=126=-35=95=24=124=105=-88=-8=127=-64=58=-114=-109=-15=-9=-29=31=-59=-117=15=16=88=-4=100=-15=79=-120=-11=-17=-114=-66=44=-3=-98=-81=-128=62=51=127=-93=-1=0=-63=65=63=98=-3=51=-64=95=-15=45=-8=-101=-30=-49=-121=-1=0=-76=95=-116=-66=44=120=-117=-60=95=-15=61=-47=-17=127=99=111=-126=30=24=-46=-4=35=-29=47=-124=-1=0=14=-96=-42=-1=0=-31=33=-121=-31=-89=-60=15=30=126=-41=95=-75=71=-20=91=-15=75=-59=-38=-105=-61=-99=11=-64=55=-33=24=60=9=-5=58=-63=-89=-4=92=-8=-105=-84=-39=124=27=-8=61=-16=-21=91=0=-2=0=-1=0=-32=-11=111=-7=74=111=-64=63=-5=48=15=-123=-97=-6=-47=95=-75=85=20=127=-63=-22=-33=-14=-108=-33=-128=127=-10=96=31=11=63=-11=-94=-65=106=-86=40=3=-13=-125=-2=9=-29=-1=0=7=1=-2=-46=-65=-16=77=15=-122=126=21=-16=23=-64=127=-39=-125=-10=32=-15=127=-118=124=39=-31=-1=0=24=-8=50=-57=-29=-41=-58=-65=-121=127=27=-4=123=-15=-11=-66=30=-8=-37=-30=21=-33=-59=29=83=-31=94=-97=-29=-37=63=-38=31=-61=-106=-34=11=-8=63=7=-115=-82=-113=-118=45=126=16=-4=54=-48=124=19=-16=-50=111=26=54=-85=-15=55=86=-16=-90=-87=-15=91=-59=-2=58=-15=-33=-118=62=-33=-8=-91=-1=0=7=-117=-1=0=-63=83=126=41=120=19=93=-16=4=-97=14=63=100=15=-121=-10=94=37=-2=-52=-77=-42=124=71=-16=-73=-63=-1=0=-76=87=-125=60=118=-34=28=-117=88=-45=-17=124=77=-31=-51=11=-58=-74=-33=-76=-19=-49=-120=60=19=-1=0=9=-73=-121=-19=-75=47=5=106=126=53=-16=29=-17=-123=-2=41=-8=67=71=-15=6=-95=-30=63=-124=-98=63=-8=111=-15=55=76=-16=-97=-113=-4=54=81=64=29=7=-124=-1=0=-32=-14=-81=-8=41=39=-128=-68=43=-31=-97=2=-8=23=-10=93=-1=0=-126=112=120=47=-63=62=11=-16=-2=-115=-31=63=7=120=59=-62=127=4=-2=60=-8=115=-62=-66=19=-16=-81=-121=52=-21=109=31=-61=-34=25=-16=-49=-121=-76=127=-38=-122=-49=72=-48=124=63=-95=105=22=118=122=94=-115=-93=105=118=118=-70=118=-105=-89=90=-37=88=-40=-37=65=109=4=81=47=65=-1=0=17=-85=127=-63=83=127=-24=-127=-2=-64=31=-8=107=63=104=-81=-2=-118=-86=40=-96=15=-104=63=109=15=-8=58=-73=-2=10=73=-5=111=126=-53=-1=0=23=-1=0=101=47=29=120=31=-10=96=-8=87=-32=-97=-115=-98=31=-78=-16=-97=-116=124=99=-16=35=-61=95=30=124=15=-15=50=63=10=-89=-120=52=125=99=-60=62=25=-46=-4=67=-84=126=-47=30=44=-46=23=-61=-2=61=-46=52=-69=-49=1=120=-1=0=70=-43=60=57=-85=105=-34=41=-8=123=-30=95=20=-8=90=-6=-40=91=107=50=-53=31=-45=-1=0=-15=26=-73=-4=21=55=-2=-120=31=-20=1=-1=0=-122=-77=-10=-118=-1=0=-24=-86=-94=-118=0=-15=-3=107=-2=14=-21=-1=0=-126=-110=107=-65=31=126=26=126=-47=-105=-97=4=-65=98=8=-4=109=-16=-81=-32=-1=0=-57=15=-126=-98=30=-46=-19=-66=27=124=121=79=10=-34=120=87=-29=-9=-115=63=103=-81=29=120=-57=80=-42=108=101=-3=-91=102=-43=-18=60=65=-90=-22=-1=0=-77=95=-127=109=-4=51=117=99=-82=105=-38=117=-98=-99=-85=120=-78=29=83=74=-42=110=111=-76=123=-51=7=-40=63=-30=53=111=-8=42=111=-3=16=63=-40=3=-1=0=13=103=-19=21=-1=0=-47=85=69=20=0=127=-60=106=-33=-16=84=-33=-6=32=127=-80=7=-2=26=-49=-38=43=-1=0=-94=-86=-113=-8=-115=91=-2=10=-101=-1=0=68=15=-10=0=-1=0=-61=89=-5=69=127=-12=85=81=69=0=31=-15=26=-73=-4=21=55=-2=-120=31=-20=1=-1=0=-122=-77=-10=-118=-1=0=-24=-86=-81=31=-15=-33=-4=29=-41=-1=0=5=36=-15=-17=-60=-49=-127=-65=23=47=62=9=126=-60=26=7=-115=-66=2=-8=-125=-58=-6=-105=-121=-75=79=11=124=54=-8=-13=-91=79=-30=-49=10=-4=69=-8=123=-81=-8=23=-58=63=9=60=127=125=47=-19=43=121=-85=-21=-33=7=-11=-35=94=-13=-64=-65=22=-75=79=1=88=-22=90=62=-99=-86=124=101=-8=27=-16=35=-57=-102=-92=-105=-41=63=12=-12=123=54=40=-96=15=-56=31=-8=42=7=-4=21=3=-29=-17=-4=21=-101=-29=-17=-124=63=104=-49=-38=51=-62=31=7=-4=23=-29=111=5=-4=31=-48=62=10=105=122=95=-63=77=3=-58=-98=28=-16=-83=-57=-123=124=57=-29=79=-120=30=58=-79=-44=53=11=31=29=124=64=-8=-113=-85=-53=-30=9=117=127=-120=-6=-27=-67=-43=-43=-66=-71=107=-89=62=-99=107=-91=67=14=-107=5=-52=23=-105=-105=-59=20=80=7=-1=-39
```
(die einzelnen bytes sind durch "=" getrennt)

wenn ich aber jede Zahl in ein Character umwandle, erhalte ich einen ziemlich unverständlichen text, wenn man das so nenen kann.

Ziemlich am anfang steht:
CREATOR: gd-jpeg v1.0 (using IJG JPEG v62), quality = 100
danach kommen sehr viele nicht darstellbar ZEichen, erst danach beginnt ein "normlaes" chaos. Gehören diese teile noch dazu?

Denn wenn ich es als jpg abspeichere, ist das kein bild.

Ich mache hier einen großen Denkfehler, oder?


----------



## Guest (18. Mrz 2008)

tut mir kleid, das es etwas schlecht formatiert ist. und in dem großen leeren bereich am anfang steht in der Mitte der horizontalen ein kurzer code teil.


----------



## Guest (1. Apr 2008)

Ich hab jetzt folgenden Code:

```
public void durchgehen(byte[] pic) {
		for (int j = 0; j < 1; j++) {
			try {
				FileOutputStream fos = new FileOutputStream("C:\\JPG" + j + ".jpg");
				fos.write( pic );
				fos.close();
			} catch (IOException e) {
				
		    }	
		}		
	}
```

Erklärung:

der Parameter pic ist ein byte-array, indem ich alle meine rückgabedaten haben.
Wenn ich die jetzt abspeicher, erhalte ich eine datei, "die an ein Bild erinnern könnte"







Der teil links oben passt, aber der rest sollt eigentlich nicht so seltsam grau sein
hat jemand eine ahnung, warum sowas passieren könnte(muss ja noch nicht mal ne lösung sein)


Mfg


----------

